
Of Proteins, People, and Particles - nixtaken
https://kirstenhacker.wordpress.com/2020/05/15/of-proteins-people-and-particles/
======
nixtaken
This post on of Proteins, People, and Particles contains the text of an
invited talk given at the data science company:
[https://idalab.de/blog](https://idalab.de/blog) The original slides are in
this post: [https://kirstenhacker.wordpress.com/2020/03/02/idalabs-
semin...](https://kirstenhacker.wordpress.com/2020/03/02/idalabs-seminar-
march-12/)

